# La Lazio ha vinto la Coppa Italia 2018/2019. Battuta l'Atalanta.



## admin (15 Maggio 2019)

Grazie ai gol di Milinkovic Savic e Correa, la Lazio ha vinto la Coppa Italia 2018/2019. Atalanta sconfitta 2-0. La Lazio sfiderà la Juventus in Supercoppa Italia 2019/2020.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2019)

Il “maestro” Gasperini ha vinto ancora.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Maggio 2019)

La Lazio si prende uno dei posti di EL.

Adesso Milan, Roma e Torino per 2 posti, sperando di tirar giú una delle 2 sopra


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2019)

Vittoria meritata, rammarico per la semifinale d'andata in cui non siamo neanche entrati in campo nonostante fossimo nel nostro momento migliore della stagione.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie ai gol di Milinkovic Savic e Correa, la Lazio ha vinto la Coppa Italia 2018/2019. Atalanta sconfitta 2-0. La Lazio sfiderà la Juventus in Supercoppa Italia 2019/2020.



Scontatissimo. Ora occhio a domenica...

Per me è ancora tutto apertissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2019)

Dopo questa sconfitta sono sicuro che andremo a prendere subito Gasperini


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie ai gol di Milinkovic Savic e Correa, la Lazio ha vinto la Coppa Italia 2018/2019. Atalanta sconfitta 2-0. La Lazio sfiderà la Juventus in Supercoppa Italia 2019/2020.



Speriamo nel crollo psicologico.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La Lazio si prende uno dei posti di EL.
> 
> Adesso Milan, Roma e Torino per 2 posti, sperando di tirar giú una delle 2 sopra



Secondo me una volta certi che non prenderemo l'Atalanta (ovvero domenica sera) perdiamo a Ferrara e ci evitiamo pure il fastidio dell'EL


----------



## Heaven (15 Maggio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Speriamo nel crollo psicologico.




.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2019)

Adesso il discorso Europa si complica parecchio, SOLO ed esclusivamente il quinto posto garantisce l'Europa League diretta, col sesto ci sono i preliminari.
Se l'Atalanta strappa un punto a Torino dobbiamo assolutamente cercare la vittoria a Ferrara perché c'è il serissimo rischio di preliminari di Europa League, ma anche di non andare in Europa per niente

Intanto vinciamo col Frosinone (occhio alle sorprese), poi vediamo...


----------



## Pivellino (15 Maggio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Speriamo nel crollo psicologico.



Per questo tifavo Lazio


----------



## davidelynch (15 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie ai gol di Milinkovic Savic e Correa, la Lazio ha vinto la Coppa Italia 2018/2019. Atalanta sconfitta 2-0. La Lazio sfiderà la Juventus in Supercoppa Italia 2019/2020.



Ottimo, adesso forza Cristina regalaci la qualificazione.


----------



## Love (15 Maggio 2019)

cosa cambia per noi se arrivassimo quinti??? la lazio va direttamente ai gironi se non erro...quindi noi pur quinti faremmo un turno preliminare???


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2019)

potevamo stare noi lì,un trofeo buttato.
poi avremmo perso la supercoppa contro i lestofanti quasi certamente,ma almeno una coppa italia dal 2003.
.
immaginavo che avrebbe vinto la lazio,ora hanno un trofeo e vanno in europa.
sbagliare in casa sarebbe stato clamoroso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2019)

Love ha scritto:


> cosa cambia per noi se arrivassimo quinti??? la lazio va direttamente ai gironi se non erro...quindi noi pur quinti faremmo un turno preliminare???



No, col quinto posto Europa League diretta, col sesto preliminari


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> immaginavo che avrebbe vinto la lazio,ora hanno un trofeo e vanno in europa.
> sbagliare in casa sarebbe stato clamoroso.



in campionato in casa hanno sbagliato
che strano


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2019)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Per questo tifavo Lazio



Io no, ora che sono in EL lasceranno punti al Torino nell’ultima giornata.


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2019)

gasperini manca di rispetto ai tanti tifosi venuti dalla lontana bergamo,vedo che se la ride come montella all'intervista.
questo pensa di andare in champions e non si dispiace,stava già pensando a domenica.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> potevamo stare noi lì,un trofeo buttato.
> poi avremmo perso la supercoppa contro i lestofanti quasi certamente,ma almeno una coppa italia dal 2003.
> .
> immaginavo che avrebbe vinto la lazio,ora hanno un trofeo e vanno in europa.
> sbagliare in casa sarebbe stato clamoroso.


Ma sto fatto che tutte le finali di Coppa Italia devono essere giocate a Roma che senso ha? Ogni 2 anni una tra Roma e Lazio gioca una finale in casa praticamente


----------



## davidelynch (15 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in campionato in casa hanno sbagliato
> che strano



Lo dico da giorni che la "favola" Atalanta e del suo mediocre allenatore esiste solo grazie ai regali di Napoli e Lazio altrimenti questi manco in EL andavano.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Maggio 2019)

Molto bene!


----------



## hsl (15 Maggio 2019)

Sono contento solo per Correa e SMS. Per il resto Lazio m****. Giocatori, società e tifosi. Soprattutto tifosi. Con tutto il bordello che han combinato nell'ultimo mese non se la meritavano proprio sta soddisfazione.


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in campionato in casa hanno sbagliato
> che strano



lazio-atalanta di campionato dici ?
ormai dopo il chievo erano fuori dalla champions,erano demotivati.
abbiamo regalato l'europa league noi mandandoli in finale.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Maggio 2019)

Potevamo vincere un trofeo in scioltezza e invece no, grazie all’uomo delle caverne devo vedere Limone alzare la coppa


----------



## kekkopot (15 Maggio 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Potevamo vincere un trofeo in scioltezza e invece no, grazie all’uomo delle caverne devo vedere Limone alzare la coppa


Beh dai in scioltezza... secondo me come singoli la Lazio è messa meglio. L'Atalanta ha una squadra che fà ridere... è un miracolo sportivo che siano quarti


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Dopo questa sconfitta sono sicuro che andremo a prendere subito Gasperini



ahahahaha!!!

domenica rischiano tanto adesso, vediamo la juve cosa vuole ma noi con 6 punti abbiamo tante possibilità


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io no, ora che sono in EL lasceranno punti al Torino nell’ultima giornata.



vabbe il torino è dietro, se non facciamo 6 punti cin 2 reietti senza obiettivi andiamo a lourdes altro che uefa...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vabbe il torino è dietro, se non facciamo 6 punti cin 2 reietti senza obiettivi andiamo a lourdes altro che uefa...



Appunto, dobbiamo fare 6 punti ma questo Milan, purtroppo, è capace di tutto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2019)

Gasperini era sereno tranquillo e sorridente, come gli hanno fatto vedere l'episodio del rigore è impazzito dalla rabbia in diretta tv  missà che saranno motivazioni extra in vista della Juve per loro


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scontatissimo. Ora occhio a domenica...
> 
> Per me è ancora tutto apertissimo



Ci crediamo, Admin, dobbiamo crederci a questo punto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2019)

Rigore nettissimo per Atalanta non dato e rosso per la Lazio

Lazio e Atalanta che si lamentano da tutto l'anno del VAR e poi salvano la stagione grazie a questa

Comunque non è ammissibile un'errore del genere


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2019)

Banti comunque è lo stesso che ci ha truffato in Supercoppa, ignobile far arbitrare a lui anche la finale di Coppa Italia


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Banti comunque è lo stesso che ci ha truffato in Supercoppa, ignobile far arbitrare a lui anche la finale di Coppa Italia



giusto premio per "l'ottimo" lavoro.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2019)

Gasperini furioso per il mancato rigore a favore.





[/IMG]


----------



## andreima (16 Maggio 2019)

Povero Gasperini tra un po piangeva dalla rabbiaa


----------



## MarcoG (16 Maggio 2019)

L'atalanta ora è in equilibrio su una corda che lega due grattacieli. Tanto più in alto sali tanto più ti fai male quando cadi. Se supera la prova di maturità di queste due settimane ha la possibilità di dimostrare di essere una nuova realtà e non un fenomeno occasionale.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Maggio 2019)

Vergogna non aver dato quel rigore con la var. Furto pazzesco. Banti è un delinquente, dopo la supercoppa ha infangato anche ca coppa italia


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Maggio 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Povero Gasperini tra un po piangeva dalla rabbiaa



Quando ci recuperava punti grazie agli arbitri che ci penalizzavano però non piangeva


----------



## kekkopot (16 Maggio 2019)

Gasperini è passato dall'essere contento e sorridente ad essere arrabbiato come una bestia in un attimo


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2019)

Partita bruttissima.
Davvero uno spot del non calcio.
Tanta grinta ma la qualità l'ho ammirata solo grazie a correa.
Per il resto corsa, botte, contrasti.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gasperini furioso per il mancato rigore a favore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il sistema vuole la coppa italia per la lazio e il quarto posto per la dea. -cit del complottista medio-


----------



## Lambro (16 Maggio 2019)

In tempi di Var è inaccettabile non concedere un rigore del genere.
Ma come funziona sta var ma fatemelo capire, ma come è possibile che non vedano una roba del genere?


----------



## wildfrank (16 Maggio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Speriamo nel crollo psicologico.



.


----------



## wildfrank (16 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> In tempi di Var è inaccettabile non concedere un rigore del genere.
> Ma come funziona sta var ma fatemelo capire, ma come è possibile che non vedano una roba del genere?



Una sola parola: malafede.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> In tempi di Var è inaccettabile non concedere un rigore del genere.
> Ma come funziona sta var ma fatemelo capire, ma come è possibile che non vedano una roba del genere?



L'arbitro fa il suo , dalla sala var gli dovrebbero comunicare ciò che non ha visto e , se si tratta di qualcosa di grosso , invitarlo a rivedere le immagini.
Ma se l'arbitro dice che ha visto tutto e valutato tutto può anche decidere di non andare e rivedere il video dell'azione incriminata.
Insomma, la discrezione dell'arbitro resta ancora sacra.
Verosimilmente ieri deve esser andata cosi.
Errore comunque gravissimo e che ha condizionato l'andamento della partita.


----------

